# Röthenbachklamm???



## Cordlexx (16. September 2003)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
ich habe jetzt wieder mit dem Biken angefangen und suche jetzt natürlich schöne Touren und Trails. 
Jetzt habe ich von dieser Röthenbachklamm gehört. Weiß jemand von Euch, wo ich eine genaue Tourenbeschreibung bekomme.
Ich habe schon das Web durchsucht und nix gefunden.
Für Hinweise oder Beschreibungen wäre ich extrem dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Bikergruß,
Cordlexx


----------



## All-Mountain (16. September 2003)

Hi Cordlexx,

da bist Du nicht der erste der hier im Forum nach der Klamm fragt. Es tummeln sich auch schon einige Thread's zur Röthenbachklamm (kannst Du Dir über eine Sucheingabe  hersuchen).

Am besten schaust Du es Dir hier erst mal an Röthenbachklamm 

Und mit etwas Geduld (und eventuell etwas Druck) geht bald wieder eine Tour durch die Klamm. Wahrscheinlich vom Tiergarten aus.

Ansonsten: Welcome im Frankenforum.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. September 2003)

ich würd noch eine weile warten: 
wegen der hitze und trockenheit ist es da sehr sandig. 
wenn man trotzdem rumfährt,reisst man ziemlich viel weg - so erodieren die schmalen wege ziemlich heftig...
lieber bitte nach dem nächsten dauerregen.

P.S. wirklich einfach zu finden - einfach all mountains beschreibung der wegmarkierungen (Blaukreuz - grüner punkt - blaue acht etc.) folgen, und dann immer am bach entlang.


----------



## All-Mountain (17. September 2003)

Zur Info:
Ich hab die Tourenbeschreibung plus Übersichtskarte (jetzt nur noch 308 KB) auf meine Seite zum Download gestellt.

Oder gleich hier: http://www.all-mountain.de/hometrails/roethenbachklamm/roethenbachklamm.xls

Ciao
TOM


----------



## Cordlexx (17. September 2003)

Super,
da sag ich doch mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön.
Werde die Klamm mal demnächst mit meiner Holden in Angriff
nehmen. Nochmals Danke für die prompte Info.

Gruss
Cordlexx


----------



## showman (17. September 2003)

Hi Cordlexx,

werde die Röthenbachklamm evtl. am So. fahren. Wenn ihr Lust und Zeit habt könnt ihr gerne mitradeln.

Gruss Showman


----------



## Cordlexx (17. September 2003)

Hi Showman,
danke für dein Angebot, aber an den Wochenenden kann ich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht, ausserdem steh ich erst am Anfang meiner "Bikekarriere", d. h. ich muss erst noch ganz viel üben bis ich mal mit Profis mitfahren kann. Trotzdem danke nochmals.

Gruss
Cordlexx


----------

